# Why am I getting this error message when I go to macys.com?



## smcnear (Dec 14, 2017)

*Access Denied*
You don't have permission to access "http://www.macys.com/?" on this server.
Reference #18.220c1160.1513222330.170c0115


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Can you access it if you use https://www.macys.com ?


----------



## smcnear (Dec 14, 2017)

When I wrote that post, I could not get in with that URL, but I disconnected my VPN and got right in. Thanks for your help!


----------



## osamahsaleh (Dec 21, 2017)

I have the same problem with paypal.com , it is because the website isn't allowed in your country , like paypal in syria
Try to change your ip , or your proxy
99.9% of internet sites works in America , so try to use american vpn
You can use betternet add-on ( google chrome ) , download from this link :
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/betternet-unlimited-free/gjknjjomckknofjidppipffbpoekiipm


----------

